# pics of white Eos?



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sorry if this has been made available elsewhere, but I have not been able to find it readily.
Since we have been limited by color choice and combination here in the US, we are leaning toward white with the gray "Moonrock" leather interior (sport package seats.
Does anyone have pics of this combo or at least the white?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: pics of white Eos? (notawagon)*


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (sp_wh)*

Alright, that's it...I've come to the conclusion that the Eos looks good in all colors. By the by, nice headlights.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Those headlights are the HIDs.. not available on the 2.0T..right?
JT


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

He looks good in every color but red is not my favourite car colour.
Those headlights are the Bi-Xenon headlights. I have ordered them
on my 2.0 T. Almost every country as different standard options and
different optionpackages. In the UK you have a sportpackage that
contains darker taillights. 








Here in the Netherlands is not yet available, even not in Germany!



_Modified by bjorngra at 1:12 AM 7-26-2006_


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (sp_wh)*

Thanks very much for this. It looks like Chicago wheels and the Cornsilk Beige interior. Although that combination is very "Palm Beach" and in style, I've never been fond of beige/tan interiors with black dashes and metal trim. I think they should allow wood trim with the tan interiors, even with the sport package.
I'm trying the gray interior which I think will look in sync with the black dash and metal trim. It also will be attractive with the top down.
The black roof looks good with the white, I think. I would love to see how this looks with the black grill I have seen posted here or at least a different grill. The black tail lights would look good on a white car with the black grill, at least to me. We probably can't get them here.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: pics of white Eos? (notawagon)*

I have been debating on a GTI within the next few months, but seeing a picture of this white Eos is changing my mind! Might be cheaper to insure too!
Anymore pictures of white models?


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

VW EOS from portuguese traffic brigade police in cycling event


















_Modified by sp_wh at 2:41 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

VW EOS white with Samarkand wheels:


----------

